# Audio Drops Out When Alertbox Sound is triggered



## teeganbishop (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I've had this problem before and spent hours trying to resolve it, only for it to randomly fix itself with no explanation. Pretty much what happens is when a sound plays from the browser source (Streamlabs alertbox), the microphone signal completely cuts out and OBS disconnects from the device. This happens if the "control audio in OBS" box is ticked or not. The only way I can fix this and what I have temporarily been doing is to have no sound files for the alerts (managed through Streamlabs).

I run OBS on mac, with streamlabels running with it simultaneously for labels, along with the browser sources, "chatbox" and "alertbox". I stream using an Elgato HD Game Capture and am currently using my webcam. My microphone runs through an audio interface (PreSonus AudioBox iTwo) and it is also where I monitor from. I have also tried this with another audio interface and changed out all cables and monitor headsets to make sure they weren't the issue. Same result was produced where microphone cut out.

I have tried resetting the API and widget tokens on Streamlabs but it did not work. I tried completely resetting OBS and remaking my scene, but the problem still occurs. I will attach the log below.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am pulling my hair out trying to solve this! (I can see in the log that there are a few things that the program is unable to find, but I'm not sure what it is referring to. Also, the error suggests the chatbox browser source is the issue, however it's the alert box that is being triggered.

Some lines of interest that I have flagged myself are:

01:18:30.037: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
01:18:30.050: os_dlopen(libpython3.7m.dylib->libpython3.7m.dylib): dlopen(libpython3.7m.dylib, 257): image not found
01:18:30.050: 
01:18:30.050: [Python] Could not load library: libpython3.7m.dylib
01:18:30.154: No blackmagic support
__________________________________________________
01:18:30.367: os_dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser->../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so): dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so, 257): image not found
__________________________________________________
01:18:35.295: obs-browser: Uncaught (in promise) Something went wrong. (source: https://streamlabs.com/widgets/chat-box/v1/6B98513380E2EA2A37B4:0)
01:19:27.332: obs-browser: Uncaught (in promise) Something went wrong. (source: https://streamlabs.com/widgets/chat-box/v1/6B98513380E2EA2A37B4:0)
01:19:52.060: obs-browser: Uncaught (in promise) Something went wrong. (source: https://streamlabs.com/widgets/chat-box/v1/6B98513380E2EA2A37B4:0)
01:20:27.612: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.631: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.653: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.674: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.695: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.717: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.738: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.759: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.781: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.802: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.823: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.845: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.866: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.887: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.909: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.930: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.951: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.973: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:27.994: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.015: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.037: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.058: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.079: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.101: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.122: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.143: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.165: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.186: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.207: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.229: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:28.250: [input_callback]:[device 'PreSonus AudioBox iTwo'] audio retrieval failed: -50
01:20:30.301: Last log entry repeated for 96 more lines
01:20:30.309: adding 139 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 185 milliseconds (source: (null))

Thanks again!


----------



## maximuscarnivorous (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey there, I was having the same issue, within 30 mins in on my set, whenever someone posted an emoji and streamlabs would display it on the alert box it would cut my sound out, I removed the streamlab emoji alert box and Voila problem solved!


----------



## samuemx (Oct 15, 2020)

I still had the same problem OP described. Running OBS 25.0.8 and streamlab alertbox sound killed my mic completly during the stream.


----------



## Matt Lubick (Nov 1, 2020)

This same exact thing is happening to me as well. when an audio alert in the alert box goes off it kills my audio interface with my XLR mic. I have to unplug and replug for it to work again.


----------



## Onibaba (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello *teeganbishop,*
I'm having the same problem here, have you found any solution ? Thx for your help.


----------



## teeganbishop (Jan 6, 2021)

Onibaba said:


> Hello *teeganbishop,*
> I'm having the same problem here, have you found any solution ? Thx for your help.


Unfortunately I just swapped to SLOBS cause I couldn’t find an answer :(


----------



## JohnBBeta (Jan 10, 2021)

I started having this issue last night - my main audio was cutting out (comes into OBS as Audio capture device - a Denon DS1 Serato interface) - whenever a streamlabs alert box alert occurred, from the browser source - on any one of multiple scenes, all audio drops out for the duration of the streamlabs alert sound... Will test with no audio on the alerts and see if that helps... Would be great to find out a workaround, or get this fixed as havign audio from the streamlabs alerts is a big deal for my streams! thanks. xxx JB


----------



## DanJaworsky (Feb 4, 2021)

Watching this thread. I hope someone sees this and replies with ideas. 

I'm not getting any dropouts of actual sources, but the channels I am monitoring all mute for 15 seconds when a browser source alert comes in. The audio comes back after 15 seconds. Also, the audio on the stream is not affected, just what I can hear through the headphones from sources I'm monitoring.


----------

